# another BS lawsuit



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/apfn-us-las-vegas-shooting-lawsuit/2019/07/03/id/923264/

Good luck making this stick. Misuse of legal products to commit murder makes the manufacturer liable? Chevy is responsible for car accidents? Apple is responsible for texting while driving? Overdosing on medication make the pharmaceutical company liable?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/apfn-us-las-vegas-shooting-lawsuit/2019/07/03/id/923264/

These people, as grief stricken as they may be, are acting foolish and mentally ill in blaming and sueing gun manufacturers for what Steven Paddock did in Las Vegas. Paddock is to blame and I have no problem them sueing his estate.

Too many mentally ill fools...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/apfn-us-las-vegas-shooting-lawsuit/2019/07/03/id/923264/
> 
> Good luck making this stick. Misuse of legal products to commit murder makes the manufacturer liable? Chevy is responsible for car accidents? Apple is responsible for texting while driving? Overdosing on medication make the pharmaceutical company liable?


 Tire manufactures have been held liable when crashes at 130 mph caused by a tire blowing that was not rated at those speeds. Auto manufactures have been held liable when vehicles have been misused and operated outside their design.
All they have to do it win one. Any where and the flood gates open. It is about the money and a jury will in time holding them liable .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I thought there was some form of statute or code that exempted firearms manufacturers from lawsuits. Was that appealed or modified?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I thought there was some form of statute or code that exempted firearms manufacturers from lawsuits. Was that appealed or modified?


A judge's ruling.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I'd be grief stricken too I guess but I feel these people are being lead by more radical legal elements who hate guns and gun rights more than they care for these people.



Slippy said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/apfn-us-las-vegas-shooting-lawsuit/2019/07/03/id/923264/
> 
> These people, as grief stricken as they may be, are acting foolish and mentally ill in blaming and sueing gun manufacturers for what Steven Paddock did in Las Vegas. Paddock is to blame and I have no problem them sueing his estate.
> 
> Too many mentally ill fools...


----------

